

Oregon signs up just 44 people for Obamacare despite spending $300 million - WestCoastJustin
http://washingtonexaminer.com/oregon-signs-up-just-44-people-for-obamacare-despite-spending-300-million/article/2540529

======
plcancel
Also, from the Enrollment Report:

"To date, 364,682 persons have selected a Marketplace plan during the first
two months of the initial open enrollment period, including 227,478 in SBMs
and 137,204 in the FFM (these numbers include those who have paid a premium
and those who have not yet paid a premium)."

That parenthetical note is important and shouldn't be parenthetical. I wonder
how many have actually completed the full selection -> payment process in the
entire country...

